# Fruits and Vegetables Before We Domesticated Them



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Jul 5, 2017)

Interesting video, thanks.  Soon they'll be making a before and after GMO version.


----------



## twilightzone (Jul 16, 2017)

I would make an exception for GMO coffee... I love coffee but caffeine is truly terrible for me, and decaf doesn't taste right


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)

Very interesting, SB, that wild banana looked WILD for sure!  The video was a real "eye-opener" for me! Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2017)

Wild peach (pictured). Peaches were first domesticated around 4,000 BC by ancient Chinese, who reported they tasted very earthy and salty. The fruits were only 25 mm in size and had little flesh to chomp on -- just about 64 percent of the peach was edible 

Peaches were first domesticated around 4,000 BC by ancient Chinese, who reported they tasted very earthy and salty.
The fruits were only 25 mm in size and had little flesh to chomp on -- just about 64 percent of the peach was edible. 






Modern peach (pictured). Farmers are now selectively breeding them, which has produced the same fruit but 64 times bigger, 27 percent juicier and 4 percent sweeter. The largest peach to be recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records was 2.5 inches to 3 inches in diameter

Farmers are now selectively breeding peaches, which has produced the same fruit but 64 times bigger, 27 percent juicier and 4 percent sweeter.
The largest peach to be recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records was 2.5 inches to 3 inches in diameter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2017)

*When Fruits and Veggies Start Sprouting Early*

More here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/weird-vegetables-fruits-sprouting/?page_numb=1




> Just like humans, fruits and vegetables also have a cycle of life,  filled with constant growth and changes. And, just like humans, their  populations also have some individuals that don't fit in within the  norms. Alterations in farming technology and methods, GMOs, and other  factors can alter plants' appearances so much, they might start looking  like something from Chernobyl.



Cabbage






Tomato






Strawberry


----------

